# Texas Divorce????



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, here is my issue.......right now I live in Hawaii, H is supposed to be stationed in Texas next (after he returns from deployment). I am not sure if it is in my best interest to file here or wait until we get there. I think both states are "no fault" but I don't know if I should wait or just get out of here while he is gone. He got physical with 2 of our kids while he was home for those 2 weeks. He has been emotionally abusive since he started the A. (still denies an A at all though....guess he really does think I am dumb). 
Anyone have advice on either state laws or tips to consider?
Also, if I move I know I will have a hard time finding a job right away- but I don't want to end up stuck here and not be able to move back to the mainland.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Jurisdiction in texas will rely on being able to show I believe a minimum of 9 months of residence in whatever county in texas.
Otherwise jurisdiction defers to the state you lived in for the past nine.
In any means, "getting physical" with the kids is a hugely serious matter, some who have filed temporary restraining orders to protect themselves because of.
If you have lived in Hawaii then i would guess the divorce would be based upon those family laws and codes. 
You would have to consider the main decisive differences between the two states in terms of whats most important to you.
Child custody, visitation, child support, alimony/spousal support, seperation of assets, including debts, housing, joint properties.
Lots to think about.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Texas is not to the advantage of anyone needing spousal support.

Three years maximum, usually a year. Even in very long term marriages.

If you need to avoid paying forever, it is a wise move.

If you are a recipient? File elsewhere.


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am the recipient.... M 14 1/2 yrs, 3 kids, no debt, no house, some liquid assets. I was a SAHM for 12 of those years and now only make about 1/3 of what he does. He is Army and my job was supposed to just be extra and saving for a house when we make our next move. WOW, what a mess.
Thank you for the heads up. Going to research now.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Start here:

Divorce Support - Hawaii Military Divorce Laws

http://www.divorcesupport.com/divorce/Hawaii-Spousal-Support-Maintenance-Alimony-Factors-497.html


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. This will be of great help. He is deployed right now, but I think the OW is telling him what to do. When I had mentioned before about his retirement, he clamped down and did not want to proceed....maybe she told him that TX was better for him.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

You should get a free consultation with a lawyer to explore your options.

If he is in the military, infidelity is a huge no-no, more so than for civilians legally speaking.

Retirement is considered community property in a lot of places. 

You need to get crackin'.


----------

